# Looking for trainer/club in MA,NH



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking for trainer/club in MA or southern NH. Any recomendations?

Thanks,

Petr


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This too far away for you?

Divine k-9


----------



## stihac (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, that would be little bit too far. I have no problem driving some distance but this is too far. Thank you your input.


What about those..any one familiar with them?
Those are my top choices so far.

American K9 Country

Home

Home Granite State Dog Training Center: Experts in dog and puppy training, dog grooming, dog boarding, dog trainer training, dog groomer training, for all dog breeds with breeding services for German Shepherd Dogs

Von Das Haus Bindenburg Kennels


----------

